# Deprofundis listen to Lassus Penitential psalms giga magnus spendicimo



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes this is truelly work of works of Lassus, and i heard a lot of Lassus, it drone into eternity, like purist doom genra, thus said christic doom genra, if sutch thing exist it most be Lassus's Penitential Psalms 2 cd or double albums 6 track giganormeous behemot of a tracks there, very clever, and avant-garde in lenght for it's time, so we are talking early avant-garde in drone doom etherical genra in classical, i love this magnificiant work of art sound and spirit, quite something here.

Let's it flows listen to it in one sip, are there better version of this than Herreweghe.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You may enjoy this







.


----------

